# CJO - Cerro Resources



## System (31 March 2011)

Cerro Resources NL (CJO) was formerly known as Kings Minerals NL (KMN).

Previous discussion of this company can be found in the KMN thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2085

http://www.cerroresources.com


----------



## cranium (8 April 2011)

Hi All, a newbie here, and certainly no expert in the game, but curious to see no-one commenting on this stock on this forum.  Its had a big week, up 11% today and ~30% for the week. 

No doubt silver prices are having an impact, but there is also a feasability study due on one of their three sites. Its potentially a 200 million ounce porphyry silver at Cerro Del Gallo in Mexico (plus 1.4blb copper, and 4.5m oz gold). Its low grade but easy mined, minimum strip, and free milling. The study's eventual release and pre release speculation should have a major impact on the price... one way or another. 

I hold, curious to see if anyone out also hoping for some good news on the study or has any thoughts on this stock.


----------



## cranium (11 April 2011)

up another 5% today.  ~36% in two weeks, not bad. I believe a fat prophets recommendation is helping the share price along as well as the pending feasability report and ongoing silver prices mentioned previuosly in the thread.


----------



## charlieq (20 July 2011)

I agree. I think this could be good


----------



## cranium (20 July 2011)

the share price has dropped back since my last post. Some interesting coverage by Hartleys on this one recently. Here is my summary of some of the upcoming news/influences on the share price. I am no expert so feel free to add.
- Namiquipa drilling results should be out soon.
- Cerro Del Gallo technical feasability study being revised to bankable feasability study and published.
- Silver price (of course)
- How to fund Cerro Del Gallo given goldcorps current lack of interest due to small size in their scheme.


----------



## cranium (28 July 2011)

Strong quarterly report and the following coverage in the age on the weekend, helping the price up a lot the last two days.
http://www.theage.com.au/money/top-prospects-for-prospectors-20110723-1htxe.html


----------



## mr. jeff (25 October 2011)

Some strong results today, quite interesting strikes;

"CERRO RESOURCES – SIGNIFICANT DRILL RESULTS FROM NAMIQUIPA
SILVER PROJECT DEMONSTRATES SYSTEM POTENTIAL
October 25, 2011. Cerro Resources NL (ASX/TSX-V: CJO) has received drill results with significant high-grade
silver, lead and zinc mineralization intercepted at the Namiquipa Silver Project, in Chihuahua, Mexico.
Highlights
● 14 hole-assays from current 2-drill program targeting extension of historic Princesa and America
vein systems and newly identified veins;
● Zones of good grade mineralization with short intervals of noteworthy grade encountered,
including:
o NAM-009: 16m @ 921g/t AgEq from 202m, including 1m @ 14,741g/t AgEq (12,136g/t Ag,
26.97% Pb and 6.06% Zn)*;
o NAM-014: 7.5m @ 601g/t AgEq from 354.4m, including 1m @ 1,606g/t AgEq;
o NAM-016: 13m @ 272g/t AgEq from 301m;
● Potential extension to Princesa Vein identified - NAM-018: 15m @ 184g/t AgEq from 102m, including
3.6m @ 535g/t AgEq and 10m @ 272g/t AgEq from 156.6m, including 1.2m @ 1,583g/t AgEq;
● Drill program extended to minimum of 20,000m of core drilling;
● Vein extension drilling also identifying further potential."

Some serious grades! Must have struck an amazingly rich pocket? 14.7 kg of silver equivalent per tonne. 

May be worth looking over the latest announcement.


----------



## vas77d (8 February 2012)

Please advise what is happening with this stock and company?


----------



## mr. jeff (8 February 2012)

vas77d said:


> Please advise what is happening with this stock and company?




Vas you are very funny.
Please don't demand other people do work for you.
This is a forum for contributing and discussing. If you can't contribute or discuss then go read some announcements and work something out to tell everyone.

Go to ASX.com.au and search for CJO in prices, then look at news and announcements.
Hope this helps. After doing this, 

Please advise what is happening with this stock and company



Please.


----------



## springhill (20 June 2012)

Cerro Resources NL (ASX/TSX-V: CJO) is pleased to advise it has received excellent final drill results from the Stage 1 diamond core drill campaign at the Namiquipa Silver Project (CJO - 100%), in Chihuahua, Mexico.

*HIGHLIGHTS*
● Drilling has identified a broad zone of confluence between the principal Princesa and
America vein systems;
● 11 out of the 16 holes yielded silver intercepts greater than 100 g/t Ag;
● 7 holes yielded silver intercepts greater than 200 g/t Ag, including: 
o 3.66m@738g/t AgEq (NAM-085) from 122.34m (654g/t Ag, 0.62% Pb and 2.43% Zn),
o 8.8m@268g/t AgEq (NAM-084) from 145.12m (255g/t Ag, 0.19% Pb and 0.32% Zn), including 0.25m@2,397 g/t AgEq from 145.12m (2,340g/t Ag, 1%Pb and 1% Zn)
o 4m@383g/t AgEq (NAM-078) from 148m (363g/t Ag, 0.6%Pb and 0.2% Zn).
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120620/pdf/426y1j6ml6ldhs.pdf

CJO released this in April.
Cerro Resources NL (ASX/TSX-V: CJO) is pleased to advise that further drill results from the Namiquipa Silver Project, in Chihuahua, Mexico, confirm considerable silver/lead/zinc mineralization extending 200m North of the historic La Venturosa mine workings.
Results of 9 holes drilled in the northern area of the Princesa/Megan vein system included:
● 18m @ 261g/t AgEq (NAM-064) from 155m, including
o 0.7m @ 1,332g/t AgEq (NAM-064) from 156.8m (1,170g/t Ag, 5.60%Pb)
o 1.0m @ 2,151g/t AgEq (NAM-064) from 163m (1,995g/t Ag, 5.57% Pb)
● 0.87m @ 1,151g/t AgEq (NAM-061) from 185.93m (771g/t Ag, 6.93%Pb)
● 0.57m @ 910g/t AgEq (NAM-062) from 198.59m (614g/t Ag, 5.39%Pb and 9.26% Zn)
● 1.0m @ 1,179g/t AgEq (NAM-065) from 189m (1,775g/t Ag)


CJO should have around $4.5m in the bank this quarter, having burnt through $2.9m recently. With 748m shares on issue that is too many for my strategy, but there are some serious grades there.


----------



## springhill (3 July 2012)

CERRO RESOURCES IDENTIFIES 17 VEIN STRUCTURES DURING INITIAL EXPLORATION AT ESPIRITU SANTO PROJECT, MEXICO
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120703/pdf/4276gjcfxccky5.pdf

● 17 major quartz breccia veins identified to date (strike lengths up to 1km+ and typical widths of 3-8+ meters) within the 5,800 ha project area;
● Initial drill targets identified via mapping, rock chip sampling and soil geochemistry programs;
● 7.92g/t Au rock chip sample highlight, with multiple +1g/t Au samples;
● 372g/t Ag rock chip sample highlight with multiple +50g/t Ag samples;
● Environmental baseline data completed.


Results from previous rock chip sample.
Gold values range from less than detection to a high of 7.92 g/t Au, silver values range from less than detection to a high of 372 g/t Ag. Other anomalous elements include copper (high of 8,970 ppm Cu), lead (high of 20,700 ppm Pb) and zinc (high of 5660 ppm Zn).


----------



## Sean K (4 July 2012)

I'm still recovering for my foray into Kings Minerals many years ago. Burnt badly on belief in what the company advised as 'fundamentals'. In the end, they were all hot air. Are either of the above mentioned prospects the 10m oz au equiv deposit in Mexico that they were going to develop about 5 years ago and it slowly turned into dust?


----------



## springhill (4 July 2012)

kennas said:


> I'm still recovering for my foray into Kings Minerals many years ago. Burnt badly on belief in what the company advised as 'fundamentals'. In the end, they were all hot air. Are either of the above mentioned prospects the 10m oz au equiv deposit in Mexico that they were going to develop about 5 years ago and it slowly turned into dust?




I honesty couldnt tell u that kennas, i was just running through some announcements quickly last nite.
Are they still the same guys in charge that were with Kings?


----------



## Sean K (4 July 2012)

springhill said:


> I honesty couldnt tell u that kennas, i was just running through some announcements quickly last nite.
> Are they still the same guys in charge that were with Kings?



Yep, just checked their reports and they just did a DFS on the old 'company maker' and it still looks marginal to me now that the figures out. Massive tonnage does not equal massive profits. Or, any profits for that matter. They are mining the market this mob.


----------

